
PINCE – A GDB front-end/reverse engineering tool focused on games - blechschmidt
https://github.com/korcankaraokcu/PINCE
======
ponytech
Any screenshots somewhere ?

------
korcankaraokcu
Project is in development right now, only a few functions of it work properly.
You can read features part of the project to see what has been done for now.

------
dleslie
What's the best visual debugger on Linux these days?

